# Crimson Slaughter tactica



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Feel free to use this as your ideas on the new CS supp. I had an idea that could really be quite hilarious.

Its the combination of Sorcerer/Possessed/Terminator (could work without the sorcerer....)

Lord/Sorcerer in Terminator armour, + Possessed retinue of your choosing.

Give your HQ the Prophet of the Voices and watch your terminator have either a 5+ cover save, 3+ invul or move 12". It's good because you can soak up the shots on your possessed with a 2+ and if its a sorcerer, you can have some shooting ability + Instant Death in CC and the lols of having a Terminator classed as a Beast... Just something I thought of. If you have any ideas for cool tactics with the CS please share!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

whittsy said:


> and the lols of having a Terminator classed as a Beast


A Beast with Fleet, no less! :laugh:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> A Beast with Fleet, no less! :laugh:


As opposed to all the Beasts without Fleet?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> As opposed to all the Beasts without Fleet?


Such as Flesh Hounds and Beasts of Nurgle? Yeah.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

As opposed to all the terminators with fleet?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Such as Flesh Hounds and Beasts of Nurgle? Yeah.


Fleet and Move Through Cover are both conferred simply by being Beasts.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Huh, my bad. I'd forgotten it was natively in the bevy of rules that Beasts get.

*clears throat.* Anyways, Crimson Slaughter...

Well, they cause Fear, have Possessed Troops, and have different relics... but otherwise aren't all that different from CSM. Most of the tactics springing from them are going to come from use of the relics, I imagine.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Someone in another post of mine suggested Be'lakor commanding a Crimson Slaughter army, since he feeds on fear, and everything in the army has fear....


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Xabre said:


> Someone in another post of mine suggested Be'lakor commanding a Crimson Slaughter army, since he feeds on fear, and everything in the army has fear....


Be'akor dataslate + Codex: Chaos Space Marines + Codex: Crimson Slaughter


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Mossy Toes said:


> *clears throat.* Anyways, Crimson Slaughter...
> 
> Well, they cause Fear, have Possessed Troops, and have different relics... but otherwise aren't all that different from CSM. Most of the tactics springing from them are going to come from use of the relics, I imagine.


This much I'd gathered already. I just wanted to share my discovery of the ability to possible transfer the rules for Beasts to your HQs, which I thought was really cool.


----------

